# DATA COLLECTION: L216 OTA Guide Data Problems



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you are still missing guide data for some/all of your OTA digital channels, please post where you are, and the channel (name and number) that you don't have correct or any data for.

Please note, there was a change made in L216 so that once again, if you do not subscribe to your Dish locals, you will not receive OTA guide data. Posts complaining about that in this thread will be deleted.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

OTA for PBS (KIXE digital 18 mapped 09-01/09-02), no EPG information which I think is expected?

KRCR digital 34 (07-02/07-02) maps Rf34 only. There is no program data listed in the EPG and I do subscribe to lil.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

Mark,
Here's my status as of 11:30 EST:
I receive the Florence-Myrtle Beach (S.C.) Dish locals.

Channel 15 WPDE (ABC) - Guide data Channel 16-01 (OTA) - no guide data

Channel 13 WBTW (CBS) - Guide data Channel 13-01 (OTA) - guide data

Channel 21 (WWMB) - guide data Channel 20-01 (OTA) - no guide data

Channel 43 WFRX (FOX) - guide data

Channel 33 WJPM (PBS) - guide data Channel 33-01 (OTA) - no guide data 

NO NBC provided by Dish. As you can see there's no set pattern here.
I do now receive OTA guide data from the Columbia, SC DMA for
10-01 WIS NBC
19-01 WNXT CBS
57-01 WACH Fox
32-01 PBS
Seems strange to get these distant OTA's and yet not all of the Dish associated OTA's?

Rick


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

there still in no guide data for wwor upn 9 (guide 009-01) dt 38 in NYC there never has been nor is there any with l216.


----------



## revenson (Feb 1, 2003)

Here is my info Mark,
Salt Lake City, UT. NO guide data for OTA NBC hd at 05-02...data for NBC sd at 05-01.
No guide data for 013-02 fox hd...data for fox sd at 013-01 :nono2: 
Had this data at 211 not since! I sub to locals and my TV has hd tuner and it gets program info on those channels.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Mark, I receive Springfield, MO. OTA and I DO subscribe to LIL's and I received L216 with the following results.

(IN DMA)
*003-01 NBC Guide now back (KYTV)*
003-02 UPN No guide (didn't expect guide) (KDL-17)
021-01 PBS No guide (expected guide, this guide lost w/L213)(KOZK)
021-02 PBS No guide (didn't expect guide)
021-03 PBS No guide (didn't expect guide)
021-04 PBS No guide

Out of DMA
006-01 PBS No guide (KEMV)
006-02 PBS No guide 
006-03 PBS No guide 
006-04 PBS No guide


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Deleted by me. You dont need my info, its fixed.


----------



## fkasten (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm in Louisville, KY. I subscribe to DISH locals. Since 213, including now with 216, I've been missing progam information for:

003-01 WAVE3 (NBC) 
015-01 WKPC15 (PBS)
068-01 WKMJ68 (KET)

Frank Kasten


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

fkasten, please provide station call letters - those numbers don't really mean anything to us not in Louisville, KY.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

WZZM-DT 013-01 from Grand Rapids has no guide data. All of the other OTA stations from the Grand Rapids DMA (that Dish offers) have guide data. Two other stations, WZPX-DT 043-01 and WGVK-DT 052-01 do not have guide data, but those two stations are not retransmitted by Dish.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I am in Albuquerque and L216 does not seem to have made a bit of difference. I have not had guide data for these two stations since before L213 where I lost all of them. I now have most of them back but the following two:

35-1 remapped to 005-01 - KNME (PBS)
21-1 remapped to 007-01 - KOAT (ABC)

I have completely lost 26-1 remapped to 004-01 (KOB - NBC) but I'm not sure if it's because of some local problems or because of L216. It is very frustrating to go through all of the steps 1)remove all of the local stations, 2)unplug the 921, 3)plug back in after about 5 minutes and reboot, 4)re-add all of the local stations and find out that nothings changed. Yes, I am a subscriber of the local stations from E*. Will E* ever get this right? It was all fine before a software upgrade so I don't see why it is so difficult to get it right again.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

I second the Louisville, KY missing guide data.


I subscribe to Dish Locals. The Dish channels are: 9095 to 9103.

I started missing guide data, for 3 of my OTA channels at around 213.
215 did not help. 216 did not help.

the channels missing guide data are:
WAVE3 (NBC) 47 mapped to 03-01 (dish 9097)
WKPC15 (PBS) 17 mapped to 015-01 (dish (9101)
WKMJ68 (KET) 38 mapped to 068-01 (dish 9102)

I just received a replacement 921. The previous one was a HECD-N, 120B, F051.
I downloaded 216 to it and it changed nothing (still missing guide data for the same 3 channels).
I the installed the replacement and downloaded 216 to it. It is a HEED-N, 150B, F054. It is exactly the same condition ( missing guide data on the same 3 channels).

Changing the 921 "version" did not do anything to help.

fkasten seems to be having the same problem in the same area. 

fkasten, wanna split the cost of a uhaul and move somewhere that gets the guide data?

Larry


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I lost every channel that I formally had guide data for under 215 (I don't subscribe to LIL's). Only subchannels, PBS, TBN and OOM channels that are on Superdish appear in my guide.

This is the list of lost channels. In 215 they all appeared in red in the 8000 range:

003-01 WKYC-DT (2) *
005-01 WEWS-DT (15)
008-01 WJW-DT (31)
019-01 WOIO-DT (10)
043-01 WUAB-DT (28) *
061-01 WQHS-DT (34)

* subchannels are in the guide ("local Programming"), but not the main channel.

I tried a front panel reboot, as well as a power cord reboot. Then I tried to rescan the OTA's. All to no avail.

On top of the lost channels, when I first turned on the DVR this evening it locked-up while I was scrolling up. I called E* Tech support and gave them an earful! 


921 DVR
Boot 150B
Flash F054
SW L216 HEED-N
500 w/DPP Twin
300w/DP Dual
Seperator


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Missing EPG data for 065-01 KKPX SFBay


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

009-01 WWOR--missing since l213 or was it l212
013-01 WNET--never had data
a couple of other very minor stations (carried on 61.5 for NY) and carried in the 8000's. some of the other minor stations are displayed


----------



## mick70 (Jan 26, 2005)

Missing all XXX-01's BUT ONE

KOM0 004-01(38)
KING 005-01(48)
KIRO 007-01(39)
KCTS 009-01(41)
KSTW 011-01(36)
KCPQ 013 (18)

ALL OTHER SUB COME IN 02'S, 03'S ETC

DO GET KWPX 033-01(32)

Had them last night recorded KOMO 004-001 at 2200 and it recored AOK.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

This doesn't really fit with the OTA guide issues, but I'm tossing it in the pot anyway.

I live near Dallas. My OTA seems to be working properly, but the Sat locals (i.e. 004-00) do not come up. I get a message saying I need a second dish. However, they show up in the 8000 range. I'm hoping it is related to the sat problems and will be resolved soon.

Jeff


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

10-1 WBIQ PBS HD 53 (PBS National HD Feed)
10-2 WBIQ PBS SD 53 (Alabama Public Television)

Since I have had my 921 I have never had any guide info for PBS.

Other digital channels missing guide info:
44-1 WPXH PAX SD 45
44-2 WPXH PaxWest SD 45
44-3 WPXH Worship SD 45
44-4 WPXH Faith SD 45

60-1 WTJP TBN SD 26


----------



## Kristie (Sep 3, 2004)

I live in St Louis, and the following channels went missing yesterday:  
005-1
002-1
004-1
030


They no longer show up in the guide, but they show up when I run the DTV channel scan


----------



## steveo (Jan 31, 2004)

mick70 said:


> Missing all XXX-01's BUT ONE
> 
> KOM0 004-01(38)
> KING 005-01(48)
> ...


I also lost all but three of my local (OTA) xxx-01 channels from the guide, I still have KWKB (WB) 020-01(25), KRIN (PBS) 032-01 (35), and KPXR (PAX) 048-01(47). I have tried to reboot and remove the following channels and re-add them, to no avail. I do not subscribe to the locals from dish. I do receive the other subchannels, xxx-02,xxx-03, where available. All of the local OTA were fine under L215.

KGAN 002-01 (51) (CBS)
KWWL 007-01 (55) (NBC)
KCRG 009-01 (52) (ABC)
KFXA 028-01 (27) (FOX)

L216HECD-N
Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm in the Buffalo, New York market and I subscribe to the dish locals. Here's my situation which has been the same since I think L212. At L212 I received all OTA guide data for all stations. I think L213 took away the OTA guide data for the stations listed below and I haven't received them since. So the below info applies since L213.

Also, which may be pertinent my local stations are located between 9125-9132.

Station - Call Letters - Do I get guide data
-------- ------------ ---------------------
002-01 wgrz No
004-01 wivb No
007-01 wkbw Yes
023-01 wnlo Yes
029-01 wutv Yes
049-01 wnyo No

Don't know if this matters but locals that are on the same satellite and spotbeam doesn't matter to OTA guide data. That is, wivb and wkbw are on 110 and spotbeam 8 and per the above one gets the OTA guide data and one does not.

My 921 info is:
Boot Version: 140B
Flash Version: F052
SW Version: L216HECD-N

Hitachi Ultravision 61" 61swx01w

Lenny


----------



## bhawley (Oct 27, 2002)

Raleigh/Durham NC

005-1 WRAL5 no guide data
050-1 FOX50 no guide data


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

San Francisco Bay Area- Sacramento, CA stations

The following have no guide data:

ch 25 PSIP 13-1 KOVR
ch 35 PSIP 3-2 KCRA
ch 53 PSIP 6-1, 6-3, 6-4, KVIE


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Paul,
The guide shown seem to be the SD guides and are sometime mapped incorrectly.

For ex: the guide that shows up on 6-02 is actually the Analog 6 guide and the programs are not the same.

Since 13-02 is the SD channel and has the same programs (now -- used to be 1 hr offset) as 13-01 except 01 is HD when available

B


----------



## harlock328 (May 4, 2004)

Lost all my xxx-01 channels for the MN stations
4-1 CBS
5-1 KSTP
9-1 KMSP
11-1 KARE
29-1 WFTCD
45-1 KSTC


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I subscribe to local and Distant Chicago.
KAFT 13-01 DT 9 PBS EPG
KFSM 5-01 DT 56 CBS EPG
KHOG 29-01 DT 15 ABC No EPG There are two transmitters for local ABC Ft Smith AR KHBS 40-01 DT21. This is the station in Dishes local plan. I can not receive KHBS. KHOG is in Springdale AR.

Tulsa out of DMA.
KJRH 2-01 DT 56 NBC EPG
KOTV 6-01 DT 55 CBS No EPG
KTUL 8-01 DT 8 ABC EPG
KOKI 23-01 DT 22 FOX EPG
KTFO 41-01 DT 42 UPN EPG

Joplin Mo.
KODE 12-01 DT 43 ABC EPG


----------



## dweber (Jan 11, 2005)

Mark,

I receive OTA channels from Columbus, Ohio and Dayton, Ohio.
I subscribe to locals strictly to get the guide.

With version 2.15 I lost the OTA Guide. With version 2.16 the OTA Guide was restored. DISH credited my account for the time period that I did not have the guide.

Guide works good for the Following:
002-01 WDTN NBC Dayton
004-01 WCMH NBC Columbus
006-01 WSYX ABC Columbus
007-01 WHIO CBS Dayton
010-01 WBNS CBS Columbus
016-02 WPDT 16DT PBS Dayton
022-01 WKEF ABC Dayton
028-01 WTTE FOX Columbus
045-01 WRGT FOX Dayton
053-01 WWHO UPN Columbus

The Guide does not work for the Following:
002-02 WDTN NBC Dayton (Note: this is SD version of 002-01)
004-02 WXPI NBC Weather Columbus
016-03 WPDT 16-Again PBS Dayton
016-04 WPDT 16-Kids PBS Dayton
016-05 WPDT 16-Ohio PBS Dayton
016-06 WPDT 16-HD PBS Dayton
026-01 WBDT WB Dayton
034-01 WOSU-HD PBS Columbus (The Guide for this is on 034-02)
034-02 WOSU-DT PBS Columbus (The Guide for this is actually Guide for 034-01)
034-03 WOSU-Kids PBS Columbus
034-04 WOSU-You PBS Columbus
034-05 WOSU-Plus PBS Columbus

As you can see, the Guide is not present or incorrect for the subchannels. I hope that DISH will eventually include Guide data for the subchannels.

I am willing to pay the $5.99/month for the privilige of being able to search and record OTA shows by title up to 9 days in the future. PSIP data alone would severely limit the ability to do this.

By the way, Mark I thank you and all of the DBS moderators for providing a useful forum.


----------



## Damiang (Jul 21, 2005)

Market: Buffalo, New York with a subscription to the dish locals.

With L212 I had ALL OTA data for all the below locals except WNED for which I never had any data. Strangely, I am receiving guide data in the sub channel for WNED.

Station - Call Letters - Guide Data received...

002-01 wgrz No
004-01 wivb No
007-01 wkbw Yes
023-01 wnlo Yes
029-01 wutv Yes
049-01 wnyo No 
043-1 wned No
043-2 wned Yes! :nono2: 

Canadian (not subscribed to) but received OTA
005-1 CKX1 No
015-1 CKXT-No

Thanks!

Regards,
Damian


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"As you can see, the Guide is not present or incorrect for the subchannels. I hope that DISH will eventually include Guide data for the subchannels.

I am willing to pay the $5.99/month for the privilige of being able to search and record OTA shows by title up to 9 days in the future. PSIP data alone would severely limit the ability to do this."_

FYI- Guide data from TMS on many subchannels is incorrect and is so on the DirecTV HDTIVO as well so that is not an E* issue. They just send what the service provides. Some day, I suppose, TMS may get on the local stations' case about the accuracy of the information they are supplying. I truly believe this is a local station issue and will never be consistent until the service enforces accuracy.

I certainly understand your personal need to buy the guide data at $5.99 plus tax which here in FL would be about $6.75. Since I don't have to pay for it I don't. DirecTV and HDTIVO supplies it free. So did VOOM when that was active. For me 921 is a backup OTA tuner when my HDTIVO is busy. If it would not have been for the VOOM 10 going live I would not now be an E* subscriber.


----------



## larryw33 (Jul 22, 2005)

I live in Longview TX and am subscribed to the Shreveport, LA locals. I have never had ANY OTA epg data from them. However, L215 brought guide data for a FOX affiliate here in Longview but L216 took it back out along with the channel also. It's in the add dtv screen but not in the guide.

Since I've had the reciever, never had any epg data for:

ABC KTBS 003-01, 003-02 003-03 Dish 7015

CBS KSLA 012-01, 012-2 Dish 7016

NBC KTAL 006-01 Dish 7017

FOX KMSS 034-01 Dish 7018 

WB KSHV analog 45 Dish 7019

PBS KLTS analog 24 DISH 7021


My closest FOX affiliate that I can not EVEN watch now is KFXK 031-01 and analog 51.


----------



## michaelL (Nov 30, 2004)

bhawley said:


> Raleigh/Durham NC
> 
> 005-1 WRAL5 no guide data
> 050-1 FOX50 no guide data


I am also in the RDU area.

I also do not get guide data for 005-1 WRAL5.

I do get guide data on the SD 050-2 (instead of the HD 050-1). (Why do I get guide data on 050-2 instead of 050-1???? The HD is on 1.)

I also do not get guide data on my PBS channel 004-1 WUNC.

(rant on) Why can't they go back to the old implementation where they provide the guide data for ALL sub channels (ie, 211). It might not be the "correct" solution, but it is a lot better than the current one... (rant off).


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm almost the same as langlin,as I live in Springfield Mo. DMA.

Received guide data back on KYTV, channel 3,digital 44
003-01 yes 
003-02 no UPN never have had it on this channel KDL 17

Never got it back on KOZK, channel 21, digital 23 ( also don't have data for this channel on my 942)

021-01 No
021-02 no (HD)
021-03 no (PBSKIDS)
021-04 no (PBSYOU)

This is all the digital channels we receive in our area, I hope for more soon.

I do subscribe to my locals.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I live halfway between Baltimore, MD and Washington, DC. I 'm in the DC DMA and subscribe to locals for that market, but I can pick up both market's OTA digital channels. My guide data situation has not changed. I still get data for DC stations, but not for Balt. or Annapolis (a PBS station, WMPT I believe). 

From what I understand, Baltimore locals require a superdish, which I don't have, for whatever that's worth.

-Chris


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you are still missing guide data for some/all of your OTA digital channels, please post where you are, and the channel (name and number) that you don't have correct or any data for.
> 
> Please note, there was a change made in L216 so that once again, if you do not subscribe to your Dish locals, you will not receive OTA guide data. Posts complaining about that in this thread will be deleted.


Mark:

I still dont have 019-01 WKPT FA 27 TRI-CITIES TN. HAVE OTHER NETWORKS. I SUBSCRIBE TO LOCALS.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

I went through the "workaround" to get my xxx-x1 channels back (really had to coach the CSR to get it) and had something really strange happen. Previously my L215 channel 2 guide info looked like

002-1
002-2
002-3

After L216 it was

002-2
002-3

Now after having the locals turned on, it's

002-1
002-2
002-3
002-4

 I can select subchannel 4, but I get a black screen that tells me that there is no channel there. I saw another channel that did that too, but I didn't write it down...whups. If it's important that you get this information, I can get it tonight. RF frequency for 2 is 35.

Michael


----------



## onethree (Jul 4, 2004)

With as many post and threads going on I hope that I am posting in the right place with the right information. I still do not get the guide information for some of my OTA locals that I had prior to L213 and that I still do not have after L216. I live in Oklahoma City.

The Problem Stations are:
DTV Call Letters Remap
27 KFOR-NBC 4.1 and 4.2
39 KWTV-CBS 9.1
32 KETA-PBS 13.1, 13.2, 13.3, 13.4

I have had and still have guide information for the Following Stations
DTV Call Letters Remap
7 KOCO-ABC 5.1 and 5.2
24 KOKH-FOX 25.1 and 25.2 
33 KOCB-WB 34.1

If there is a fix on my end someone please let me know. The Oklahoma City Locals are in the 8000 range.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Sacramento locals without guide info for me are:

ch 25 PSIP 13-1 KOVR CBS
ch 35 PSIP 3-2 KCRA NBC
ch 53 PSIP 6-1, 6-3, 6-4, KVIE PBS

All other Sacramento stations are fine.


----------



## Rory (Dec 14, 2004)

New Orleans area

Missing OTA channel info - channel present but (LOCAL PROGRAMMING) listed...

WPXL-DT channel 50 remapped to channel 49.x:
WPXL 49-1 
PAXW 49-2
WORSHIP 49-3
FAITH 49-4

WYES-DT channel 11 remapped to channel 12.x
WYES 12.1 PBS-HD

WDSU-DT channel 43 remapped to channel 6.x
WDSU-DT 6.1 channel guide okay
6.2 shows in channel guide (Local Programming) 

43.2 and 43.3 show up in channel listing but also appear as 6.1 and 6.2

Rory
Lacombe, LA


----------



## bdeblis (Dec 16, 2004)

I am in Oklahoma City and do not recieve data in channels 004-01 KFOR, 009-01 KWTV, 013-01 KETA, and 052-01 KSBI. I do subscribe to the locals


----------



## aginzu (Jan 6, 2005)

I subscribe to the Monterey Bay (California) locals: KSBW, KCAH, KION, KCBA

I get OTA program guides for 8-01 KSBW, 35-01 KCBA, and 11-01 KNTV (which I don't subscribe to). I do not get program guide info for 25-01 KCAH and 46-01 KION

Software is L216HEED-N


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

4HiMarks said:


> I live halfway between Baltimore, MD and Washington, DC. I 'm in the DC DMA and subscribe to locals for that market, but I can pick up both market's OTA digital channels. My guide data situation has not changed. I still get data for DC stations, but not for Balt. or Annapolis (a PBS station, WMPT I believe).
> 
> From what I understand, Baltimore locals require a superdish, which I don't have, for whatever that's worth.
> 
> -Chris


I'm with Chris in the Washington DMA, but able to receive Baltimore OTA channels at Grade A strength. We do get the DC channel EPG, but no info on any of the D.C. sub-channels. No info on the Baltimore channel (which are 105 SuperDish channels).

I'll edit this post later with a complete run down of EPG behavior.

One odd note: I was able tune in a channel from a 3rd DMA last week. It was a channel from Lancaster, PA. This local is on the 110 sat. Well, I do get valid EPG info for that Out of market channel. I think that the problems for the Wash D.C DMA can be summed up as:

1. Can't get EPG for Baltimore channels which are on a different sat than the DC channels. 
2. All of the DC sub-channels do not have any EPG info. These include a NBC Weather Plus, another Weather Now channel, two Doppler Radars, and PBS subchannels. (PBS You, PBS Kids, etc..).

Note2: Most Baltimore channels carry a SD simulcast on x.2 for some reason. Since I don't get Balt EPG, I'm not sure how that is handled.


----------



## Indydave (Nov 28, 2004)

Indianapolis, IN - missing guide data, channel 20-1 WFYI (PBS)


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

You know, count on Dish to f things up after finally giving us guide data. I have been one of the lucky ones to have really minor issues with my 921 from day 1, but now I can't even watch locals since they won't show up in the guide for me to choose them. 

Fort Myers, FL

Only have PBS WGCU-DT 31.1

Not in Guide/can't watch

WZVN-DT 26.1
WTVK-DT 46.1
WFTX-DT 36.1
WBBH-DT 20.1

Don't subscribe to locals.

Lets get this fixed up pronto Dish.


----------



## KCMike (Dec 20, 2004)

Mark:
Dish turned my locals on as a fix, but there are still several channels that I do not get guide info for. It was the same way in L215.

I am in the Kansas City DMA.

The following channels have no guide info for the OTA channel, but do have guide info for the dish local that should map to it:
019-1 PBS
019-2 PBS
029-1 UPN

These channels have no guide info, and are not part of the dish locals:
050-1 PAX
051-2 PAX
050-3 PAX
050-4 PAX

Mike


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Now that L218 is here this thread no longer needed. Closing


----------

